# What do you Believe?



## Peachy (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey, how come your so sad? Is everything ok?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

KsKatt said:


> Do you believe in God? Do you believe in Heaven?
> Do you believe in the Rainbow Bridge?
> Do you believe in any other sort of Afterlife?
> Do you believe we just end?
> ...


My answer would be :- 
Yes, yes, yes, no, 

Sorry to hear you are in a bad place, remember, a trouble shared is a trouble halved.


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

Well my brother passed away two weeks ago yesterday and I've been examining these questions a lot since then. I'm sorry for whatever you may be going through - loss is very very tough.

I'm not religious and I don't really know how I feel about God. I lean towards if he does exist, he's not much involved in the lives of humans. 

I do think there is an afterlife or heaven or whatever. I have no idea what it entails and I suppose I won't until it's my time to go, but since Barry's passing I have had this overwhelming sense that he's okay. I'm unbelievably sad for myself, but I'm not for him. I don't know why, but I know he's alright.

I felt him go. We were thousands of miles apart and I knew that he was expected to pass that night. I was in bed sending positive energy his way and at about 9 p.m. I felt a shudder go through my body and it took my breath away. The next morning I found that's when he passed. A week later I was home alone, again in bed, chatting with his wife on Facebook. This scent of his cologne just filled the room. No one else was here and neither dh or I use perfume or cologne so it wasn't something of ours. I think he was with me then.

I hope you can find some comfort in whatever you're going through.


----------



## SacredSpirit (Dec 22, 2015)

Im so sorry to hear that you are in a bad place currently.
But I am Christian but not. I believe In God and heaven. As well
as all that Jazz. But I do not agree about how some people perceive the Bible.
But then again I do find some of it not correct etc.
If you understand what I'm saying.
But I wish you all the best.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Wendy, I am sorry for your loss amd I am sure you are right that you brother visited you.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I am sorry you are going through some rough times. I will post the answers to your questions in hopes that they help

I do believe in God and Heaven. Not a big fan of organized religion. To much is spent on buildings and benefits to members. More time spent on reasons to keep people out rather than inviting them in. 

I do now believe in the Rainbow Bridge After reading something by Billy Graham - and I am paraphrasing him and the Verses. He said is is often asked about that, if pets are in Heaven. He said that the Bible mentioned that " Jesus said I go to prepare you a perfect place" He said for him a perfect place includes pets. Made sense to me. I am an admitted simpleton of sorts. 

I have never been visted, seen ghosts or the like. To be honest I don't know how I would take it. 

Believing in God means you have to believe in the other side of the coin. But I think the devil gets way to much credit, maybe that's his greatest trick, I don't know. I do believe- and paraphrasing a quote again- no need to blame the devil, man is quite capable of all manner of evil all on his own. 

Just random thoughts, hope they help. As others have said it helps to share.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I do believe in God, and I do believe in Heaven/Resurrection [not to go into semantics, but the two are often confused].
I believe in the Rainbow Bridge in the sense that, in my mind, it's where my pets/loved ones cross over as they pass to the other side.

I don't believe that we just "end."


My beloved mare died totally unexpectedly almost two years ago. I was TOTALLY shattered. 
One of the biggest things that helped me find peace was that the sky _poured_ rain, more rain than I've seen in my life, the day she passed. As dusk fell, a huge rainbow appeared and arced over the town I live in. After that, rainbows continued to appear everywhere. I saw them, friends who had been especially touched by this mare saw them - even as far as North Carolina with a friend I had never even met. She saw the rainbows and, before she even knew about how they had been showing up for me, sent me a message saying she had seen a rainbow and she overwhelmingly felt like it was Lacey. Another friend had a rainbow "follow" her car as she drove away, after she visited me following Lacey's death. Again, she had no idea about what I had been hearing about rainbows, but she felt like that rainbow was Lacey.

The first night my new horse came home, out of the blue [it hadn't even rained that day!], a rainbow appeared in the sky over the pasture...and so forth.


It was really comforting for me. And I'm sure we'll be together again one day. The God I believe in doesn't give us these deep bonds to simply sever them with death. Those relationships may look different at resurrection, but I have to believe that they will be there.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I had a GSD, a big dog that was always with me. When he was older amd stiffer I would leave him with my mother telling him to look after Grandmother. A job he took seriously as Gran was best part blind and deaf.
When he was pts amd O told Gran she said that her best friend had gone and it wasn't worth living. She died at home a month later.

My cousins daughter was four at the time. When she was with me going down the town she stopped me and said, " I seed Gran going into that shop the other day. She had Gererwal whiff her." 
I was surprised at this as the family had not used the newsagent in several years after a dispute over the bill. 
Kate went on to say that Gran had a shopping bag with a big flower on it and the dog had stopped at the door of the shop but had opened it and sat with his head inside. 

I was astounded as Kate had never seen Gran walk through the town or any family member go into that shop. When Gran had shopped she always had a raffia bag with a flower embroidered on it. She had never shopped with the dog either but I had and he would wait outside the shop but would open the door and look inside waiting for me. Kate had never seen that either but she described it well.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I believe in God and Jesus Christ. Whenever I start to doubt my faith, I know it's time to listen to or read a good church sermon or devotional. I am not much on going to church, because people get all up in my business and I'm a private person (except I completely overshare online, go figure). There are a lot of Christmas podcasts and online church sermons that are good pick-me-ups.

I'm so sorry for those of you who have experienced a loss.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I believe in God,
the Father almighty,
Creator of heaven and earth,
and in Jesus Christ, his only Son, our Lord,
who was conceived by the Holy Spirit,
born of the Virgin Mary,
suffered under Pontius Pilate,
was crucified, died and was buried;
he descended into hell;
on the third day he rose again from the dead;
he ascended into heaven,
and is seated at the right hand of God the Father almighty;
from there he will come to judge the
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sqd37l (Oct 27, 2014)

Hang in there Katt. It will get better. Pick up a bible and read it a little bit. Read a few Psalms. Something will spark inside of you. It will start to make sense. Find a Bible Church and go a couple of times. God would never leave you. I hope you feel his love.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I am going to openly admit to not having much faith, and mine has been tried a lot in my life, I have had a lot of problems in life and felt no one was around to help me when I needed it most, and the more I prayed, the more things seemed to go ignored
I do believe there is an afterlife though, and I do believe in the rainbow bridge, I once knew someone who had died and been brought back to life (medically from an accident) who said that all he could remember was seeing his dog from when he was a child waiting for him in a field. I grew up in a haunted house, and I have seen ghosts personally, and I am usually a good judge if a place is haunted, I don't believe in the whole TV , make millions mediums or whatever you call them. We lost 3 dogs in a year and a half and I swear our one dog still sees/ talks to them, every once in a while I will catch a shadow out of the corner of my eye that I think is our old dog, I like to think of it as her watching over us.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Gingerscout I hear you. Something that has helped me- maybe a different way of looking at it- may help you. I haven't had many answered prayers, in fact I can't think of any that were just for me and not other people praying for the same thing. I recently had an uncle in a serious accident for example. At times I don't want to pray for things because that will guarantee the opposite. But I believe anyway. Maybe that's the secret. Its hard I know.

As for the tv shows that run around " catching" ghosts, I put them in the same category as the Bigfoot ones. The Long Island Medium I have to say I honestly don't know. Fist thought is it's a fake tv show. But upon future review I don't know. If it's fake they are casting the " readess" out of a way better pool than other fake shows like mystery dinners and the like. And if they aren't actors then what she gives them is real and has a positive impact.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I believe in God.
I believe Jesus did nothing less than save us all.
I believe we are all sinners that deserve a stone, and it is the grace of God that spares us. John 8:3 - 8:11
I believe some animals were put here to be our companions because they are just so darn good for us. Horses and Dogs being top of the list.
I believe in treating people the way you want to be treated.
I believe manners and a little chivalry are two of our best inventions.
I believe a little educated risk and faith is what it takes to achieve anything meaningful.
I believe life goes by too fast to spend your days waiting to be happy.


----------



## sqd37l (Oct 27, 2014)

I believe Heaven is a big horse ranch. Horses are God's gift to us that know. My Mom is 86 and beleives that she will ride her horse "Toby" again. Toby died in 1950


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

sqd37l said:


> I believe Heaven is a big horse ranch. Horses are God's gift to us that know. My Mom is 86 and beleives that she will ride her horse "Toby" again. Toby died in 1950


I really hope so too. Might get a stampede greeting of pets and horses but it will be the good kind eh?


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> I believe in God and Jesus Christ. Whenever I start to doubt my faith, I know it's time to listen to or read a good church sermon or devotional. I am not much on going to church, because people get all up in my business and I'm a private person (except I completely overshare online, go figure). There are a lot of Christmas podcasts and online church sermons that are good pick-me-ups.


Sorry I meant to say CHRISTIAN podcasts. Although there are probably Christmas ones too.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

When I am in a tough place I tend to fall back on my Catechism teachings. 

I believe in one God, the Father Almighty, Maker of heaven and earth, and of all things visible and invisible.

And in one Lord Jesus Christ, the only-begotten Son of God, begotten of the Father before all worlds; God of God, Light of Light, very God of very God; begotten, not made, being of one substance with the Father, by whom all things were made.

Who, for us men for our salvation, came down from heaven, and was incarnate by the Holy Spirit of the virgin Mary, and was made man; and was crucified also for us under Pontius Pilate; He suffered and was buried; and the third day He rose again, according to the Scriptures; and ascended into heaven, and sits on the right hand of the Father; and He shall come again, with glory, to judge the quick and the dead; whose kingdom shall have no end.

And I believe in the Holy Ghost, the Lord and Giver of Life; who proceeds from the Father [and the Son]; who with the Father and the Son together is worshipped and glorified; who spoke by the prophets.

And I believe one holy catholic and apostolic Church. I acknowledge one baptism for the remission of sins; and I look for the resurrection of the dead, and the life of the world to come. Amen.

And I count the Rosary: 

Hail Mary, full of grace.
The Lord is with thee.
Blessed art thou amongst women,
and blessed is the fruit of thy womb, Jesus.
Holy Mary, Mother of God,
pray for us sinners,
now and at the hour of our death.
Amen.

Our Father which art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name.

10 Thy kingdom come, Thy will be done in earth, as it is in heaven.

11 Give us this day our daily bread.

12 And forgive us our sins, as we forgive those who sin against us.

13 And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil: For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen.

And I tend to hum and think the words to one of my favorite pieces of music, Mozart's Ave Verum. I've included the words & translation, it is always calming and comforting to me. 


Latin 
Ave verum corpus, natum
de Maria Virgine,[2]
vere passum, immolatum
in cruce pro homine
cuius latus perforatum
fluxit aqua et sanguine:[3]
esto nobis praegustatum
in mortis examine.[4]

O Iesu dulcis, O Iesu pie,
O Iesu, fili Mariae.
Miserere mei. Amen.[5]

Hail, true Body, born
of the Virgin Mary,
who having truly suffered, was sacrificed
on the cross for mankind,
whose pierced side
flowed with water and blood:
May it be for us a foretaste [of the Heavenly banquet]
in the trial of death.

O sweet Jesus, O holy Jesus,
O Jesus, son of Mary,
have mercy on me. Amen.

https://youtu.be/qvFUw9HvRf8

I hope this brings some Peace to you.


----------



## Lisabaltic (Dec 26, 2015)

my beliefs are far out there for most people to understand. but here goes. this is not my first time on earth. im a light worker , healer, earth is not my home planet. But we all came from the same place"source,god" no matter what we believe. we are spiritual beings first in a human body. All the ascended masters are available to help us if we need, jesus, mother Mary, Buddha , quantity yin etc. what else..our guardian angels never leave us. I could go on and on:blush:. no matter our beliefs we are all here to spread love...with the expression of horses:sparkling_heart::heartpulse::horse::horse::horse::horse:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have had several 'ghostly' sightings none of which were at all frightening. 

I have told about the old man who twice woke me at night when animals were in danger.

Here is another occasion 



A child in the village was diagnosed with Whilms Disease, a childhood kidney cancer. She wanted to rode so I would,give her and her older sister rides on my nieces ponies. 
Unfortunately despite heavy chemo amd radium treatment the tumours continued to grow. 
Hazel had her fifth birthday a month early as she wasn't doing so well. What a party that way! One of her friends bought her a star.

Days later Hazel wanted to ride, she only did a couple of laps of the arena before she was exhausted. As I lifted her off so she said, "When I die I am going to live on my star, will you wave to me?"
I held her close to me so she couldn't see my tears and told her I would not only wave but make a wish. She pushed herself back and told me, "Better only be a little wish, I'll only be a junior Angel." 

She died a couple of weeks later. 

At her funeral there were three candles alight and every so often one would go out and was relit, different one each time amd I am sure it was Hazel.

One evening I had been out limping with the dogs. The night was cloudy with a stiff breeze. Dogs had caught several rabbits and I was walking back when the sky cleared and the wind dropped. 
I looked up at the Milky Way and stood there waving. I said out loud, "Hazel, I don't know which is your star but I am waving to you and my wish is that you are well amd happy."
With that there was a shooting star went across, ot wasn't the usual where blink and you miss it but almost slow motion amd lasting far longer, 
I walked on air the 100 yards back to my cottage.

Around a year after Hazel passing, I was awoken in the middle of the night by a child calling my name, I looked out the window and there was Hazel Roding a pony I had learned to ride on. They were in the hay field. Molly had no tack amd Jazel had waist length blond hair. I had never seen her with any haor, she was laughing and waving and calling out "Watch me Linda."
They cantered a big circle around the telegraph pole and she was laughing all the while, she stopped amd Molly dos a mini rear amd pawed the ground, Hazel called out, "We have to go now." Waved again and cantered off across the field disappearing over the brow of the hill. 

I did go back to sleep and tried to persuade myself it was a dream. From my window I couldn't have seen all the field but I had been able to. I was going to call Sue, Hazels mother in the morning.

First thing in the morning I went around the fields to feed the horses and check the sheep. I did this in a circular route. I went into the hay field and noticed that the grass was flattened. Not unusual as there were a lot offset around but curiosity made me go look.
There was a big circle around the pole and the grass flattened as the track went across the field, I followed it and over the brow the track disappeared 
If it had been a deer the flattened grass would have gone to the fence line. The grass was flattened in only one direction and when I walked back despite walking the same track and trying, I still bent grass the other way.

I am sure it was Hazel and Molly too, no mistaking that pony though she was quite ordinary, just her character always full of living.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I believe in God although I don't see God as a man, woman or any other form. I believe God is in us, part of us or rather each of us is a piece of God that is whole. If that makes any kind of sense. I also feel in my heart that we are all innocent even though my thinking brain conflicts with this often. I don't believe that we just end, I've seen, heard and felt too much to believe that.

In reading about people experiences about rainbows it reminded me of last year when my dad passed. I flew from Florida to Atlanta, GA and then to Palm Springs, CA to go to his funeral. The whole time I watched out of the window of both planes as a rainbow followed.

I hope that whatever is troubling you soon eases. I think at some point we all have to work through this. You are not alone.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

KsKatt said:


> Do you believe in God? *No
> *Do you believe in Heaven? *No*
> Do you believe in the Rainbow Bridge? *No*
> Do you believe in any other sort of Afterlife? *No*
> ...


I want to preface this by saying I grew up Catholic with a side order of Tribal beliefs. So I don't want to categorize and put a name to my personal opinions and beliefs. 

I personally believe in the World. I believe in nature and the earth. I don't think there's a "God" (though I will admit I take an agnostic stance), I don't believe there's a heaven or afterlife. I believe that any living thing is a part of the world, and you NEVER stop being a part of the world. 

When you or a loved one passes away you become food for the earth. You feed the grass, the trees, you feed the decomposers, which all in turn feed everything else on the planet. 

When I was little I was raised with the idea that everything in the world is connected. My father used to take us out into the fields and sit in the wind. He'd say "That wind has crossed every living thing in the planet, there's not a single thing living or dead it hasn't touched." When we went hunting, a kill was celebrated and thanked before we cleaned and cooked it. What little we didn't use we left in the woods for other animals or buried in the garden. 

When my dog died we carried her out to the woods and buried her beneath a clearing. My grandmother said: "When the time's right she'll come back, she'll be giving life to a beautiful tree that's going to give life to another thing." 

Sure enough within a few months there was a tree that grew over her grave. Nobody had planted it there it had just naturally sewn there. 

For me personally it's more beautiful than any heaven. It's proof that no matter who or what you are you will ALWAYS be important and loved by the world. 

This past year has been rough for me to. And I questioned a lot about what I believed. But I know for me personally I believe that death is not the end. It's the beginning of offering life to something else. Remember: 
"Energy is neither created, nor destroyed". 

I don't personally believe in crystals, or energy fields or I suppose 'hippie' things. I believe in nature, and the spirits of an individual. 

I hope everything gets better for you!:hug:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through a tough time. Please know I'm always here to listen--so if you ever need an ear, shoot me a PM.

In regards to your questions, the simple answer is that I don't know. Such notions are too large for me to tackle, and I'll be the first to admit that I don't know the answers. I consider myself agnostic--willing to hear out any possibilities. I think heaven, hell, an afterlife are all possible... And I think that if those thoughts comfort you or anyone else, then keep on believing! You may very well know better than I <3


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Focusing on your requests for a sign or signal of some sort, I do feel I experienced a signal. In the form of a rainbow, as many others have.

I had been with a very controlling man for 39 years. He kept me isolated, hated everything I cherished, especially horses. Going to the barn though was my sanctuary, my only escape, and the only thing I did not give up to diffuse his wrath. This time was worth it to me. 

He was grievously injured 8 years before his death, from which he never recovered physically or emotionally. A year after his accident we lost our home and possessions, and moved away from town to a run down trailer court. Just a 1/2 mile away from a nice small family barn where I knew the owners fairly well. My daughter had purchased her fabulous horse Eli, an Artful Move baby, from them and kept him on there for a while, and showed with them long afterwards.

After some years of holding on I had to find homes for all but one horse, who I kept at farmer's place with only a primitive old open cattle barn, and worked long hard hours in exchange for staying there. Not permitted to park in the driveway, but on the roadside near a gate. In the winter I would have to leave my car in the road and shovel a parking place out of the snowbanks, then go muck and shovel out the barn, leaving I would find my car snow-plowed in and have to shovel my way out. 

As my husband's condition declined I encouraged him to come to the barn with me, to give him something to do everyday, something to wake up and face the day for.... Eventually he did, and he became very attached to the farmers' mare, who had taken a curious liking to him as well.

Once I went down the road to my friend's and asked if they would be interested in my moving my gelding there and working off the board. They had someone doing that already, but if ever the occasion arose they would remember me.

I also worked 3 days a week cleaning and feeding at a second barn in the area with 4 horses in exchange for parking my trailer there. My husband began doing all the work at the farmer's those three days. Then he began to .... take over. He no longer would agree to go there in the same vehicle with me. He did not want me to be there at the same time as he was -- ever. He was determined to go every single day, and that last spring-summer-fall I was feeling blocked out from my own horse and sanctuary.

Then, on the very day my husband died, driving home from the hospital, just passing the village limit sign my cell phone rang. It was the BO 1/2 mile down the road. Their barn helper was moving out of state immediately, could I come? Right now.

My children helped in all ways possible, to get everything arranged a midst the turmoil. Arrangements were made, mother-in-law left for home, tack and stuff moved, and just 3 days later I moved Elwood.

It was raining lightly, I went by myself. Pulling away from the farm I saw a rainbow ahead of me. As I crossed Rt 62, a light about half-way there, I looked in the side mirrors and saw that the rainbow was behind me now. I was now on the other side of the rainbow. 

I feel it was a sign of leaving behind the old and crossing over to a new beginning.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I too grew up Catholic but because I had a father who was of American Indian heritage, some of that rubbed off as well. At first they may seem diametrically opposed but St. Francis of Assisi (my chosen Confirmation Saint), made reference in his Canticle of the Sun to Brother Moon, Sister Sun and Mother earth and so seemed to share in some of the perceptions of the Native Americans.

If you know a little about their belief system, some tribes believe in totems. Animals can exist as the purist of spirits with a deep knowledge and understanding of the world of the Creator as it was meant to be. 

You cannot pick your totem, they choose you. Animal spirits can be teachers, guides and also bring warnings, though rarely do they take on flesh and blood and accompany their chosen student. Most of their work of guidance, takes place through dreams.

I have posted this before, but will do it again because I still don't understand it all.

Before Oliver came into my life I had a dream. I was in our pasture and the horses heads all popped up to look at something so naturally, I followed their gaze. Outside at the high corner, at the foot of the mountain, was a beautiful, big, black horse, it wanted to come in. At first I thought it was my neighbor's blue roan, but then I realized this horse was neither a mare, nor a roan. I thought he was the most beautiful horse I had ever seen. Not just because of how he looked, but because of how he made me feel. The dream ended.

I had NEVER in all of my years dreamed of an animal before, nor since. It was one of "those" dreams, that I knew from experience, I was supposed to pay attention to. 

A few weeks later, long story short, I found myself getting an unplanned fourth horse. He was not big, beautiful or black. He just needed my help. (Oliver four weeks into recovery)










I felt an immediate connection with him none the less.

One day several months into his recovery, I was sitting on the picnic table in the pasture and looked up at Oliver who was standing in that corner where I had seen the big black horse in my dream. He was there again, this time he was inside of the fence, it was Oliver.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

First of all, I'm very sorry that you are in a bad place right now. Hope you feel better soon.

I do believe in God and Heaven. 

I believe in John3:16. For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.

I believe we will see our beloved family, friends and pets in heaven.

Many years ago I was in a very bad place myself. While on my knees praying I heard two words, not out loud but in my head. They were surrender, surrender. No doubt, those were the words of God.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

God created you and he loves you. He sent his son, Jesus Christ, to be in our place for the sin created by Adam, because he is fair. All you have to do is ask, and you don't need any special words.
God is real. He ALWAYS forgives anybody who asks for forgiveness. He ALWAYS sends comfort and many times it is others who are walking with God that God sends to comfort YOU. He wants to have a personal relationship with you and to give you a GOOD LIFE. 
There are always hardships, and there are hardships that we bring upon ourselves, but God doesn't want to make you unhappy. He is not a vicious God. He wants you to have joy and want to _give_ joy to other people.
Everybody has a spirit and a soul. You spirit lives on after your body is dead. Hades or Hxll (software might change the word) is an eternal separation from God.
I will be praying you in your frustration and pain. We have ALL been there. **hugs and prayers sent**


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Haven't read through all the responses yet but it took a heartbreaking event for me to learn and truly believe from the bottom of my heart: *Jesus is enough.* That simplicity gets me through no matter what. No matter what life throws at me or what disappointments will come my way, and come they will, that is life, I know that Jesus is enough. I need nothing more. 

I worked as a hospice RN some and I could write pages on some pretty amazing things that happened that sealed it for me that there is an afterlife. When people are passing I've seen evidence time after time after time that loved ones on the other side are literally helping them make the transition. Those stories are very, very special and near and dear to my heart. I don't throw them out for discussion or debate in honor and deference to the dear souls I've had the privilege of being with when they passed.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I believe in being your own god. Don't sell yourself short by thinking you can't do anything on your own merit. You have all the inner strength you need to deal with whatever you're going through, even if you don't know it yet. 

I don't buy into any religion, but I am spiritual. I believe in the afterlife and karma and the universe itself as a living entity. If anything, I view gods as allegories for ideas, forces of nature, etc. Prayer is just a way of projecting your energy and intent out into the universe in hopes that it will manifest. It's not a magic fix, but I think it helps. 

I don't pretend to have all the answers, that just what I've come to believe.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

KsKatt.....are you there?

Lots of us have been in bad, dark, places.....

Are you there?

There's always a way out.....and always a better place.....

Just tell yourself....I'm okay.....right now, at this moment, I'm okay.

When times are tough.....live only for the moment.....not in the future....and not in the past......just for now.....

Right now.....I'm okay......

Love ya sis.....hang in there....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I do not think of God as a person , a being that has detailed plans for the world and each one of us. But Godliness is out there, and inside each human being, and helps us bear up to difficulties and find comfort. You have to ask. You have to reach out and say, "I don't know the answer but I am open to direction". And it comes.

My friend, who is a devout Christian , said that when you can't seem to see or feel or understand what to do, or what God wants you to do (her words), walk out somewhere alone and shout loudly. "Reveal yourself to me!" A few times, with conviction that it will be so, and something will be revealed to you if you are open to it.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the quote by Pierre Teilhar de Chardin that goes "We are not human beings having a spiritual experience; we are spiritual beings having a physical experience."

That explains so much of internal conflict to me.

Beyond that, I believe in a Triune God. The one of the Bible. 

Beyond that, I think that the primary purpose of us on earth is to help others. I hope you reach out and get comfort and support. Or that a sensitive soul senses your pain and reaches out to you and you accept their help.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

WendyJane said:


> Well my brother passed away two weeks ago yesterday and I've been examining these questions a lot since then. I'm sorry for whatever you may be going through - loss is very very tough.
> 
> I'm not religious and I don't really know how I feel about God. I lean towards if he does exist, he's not much involved in the lives of humans.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your brother! You must have been close to have felt his passing. Smelling his cologne must have felt so wonderful. What a neat way to let you know he is alright and with you. Did it make the sadness go away, or the empty feeling anyway. 
Thank you so much for sharing this, so recent, so raw. Hugs


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Oct 19,2011 while driving I saw a cat in the ditch, up and moving but not right. Catching him was easy, he could only walk two or three steps before falling down. While holding him I saw that one eye was gone, fresh.
At the clinic I've gone to for around 40 years, a new vet took the cat. The eye socket was cleaned out and stitched. A laceration on his neck was stitched. When we were sure he was up to it, neutered. He was sedated when I went to get him. I know you can't age cats like you can horses, but vets can make a pretty good guess. I asked the vet what he thought and he looked in the mouth and was shocked to see all 4 canines shattered, that should have been a red flag. The teeth were broken so that the inner canal was open, great pathway for bacteria. I had planned on taking Sky home, but wanted those teeth out first. 
I named him Sky, as the sky was the limit for him. I name animals strong names when they need to be strong.
Sky stayed under my bed for months. I celebrated every milestone; first time I touched him, the first time he touched me, when he came out from under the bed, and the night when he climbed up into bed with me. 
May 10, Mother's Day 2015 I took Sky to the clinic because he could not pee. He was blocked. Was still having trouble, to the point we had to think about surgery. He did start peeing enough. I was allowed to take him home over Memorial Day Weekend. Discovered Sky wasn't eating. 
He was tube fed until I asked for a stomach tube, before his throat got too damaged from having a tube stuck down it.
I typed a long post once and lost it. Let me post this and finish in another.


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

KsKatt said:


> I'm so sorry about your brother! You must have been close to have felt his passing. Smelling his cologne must have felt so wonderful. What a neat way to let you know he is alright and with you. Did it make the sadness go away, or the empty feeling anyway.
> Thank you so much for sharing this, so recent, so raw. Hugs


We were very close. We were pretty much the only family we had and after he was diagnosed with cancer we talked every day. 

Feeling that he was near was comforting, but I am still very sad and the hole in my life is still there. I suspect it always will be, but I think eventually I'll just get better at living with it.

I've never experienced a loss like this before, so it's all new to me. But I think the only thing that's going to make it "better" is time and learning to adjust to how life is now. But as difficult as this is right now I can say that I still smile when I think about him or see photos of him. And I'm not constantly depressed. And to be honest I'm not afraid of death now. I know he'll be waiting for me on the other side.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I had Sky home for a time, learned how to feed him through the tube. With groceries he got better and stronger. But still wouldn't eat on his own. I asked about a sonogram, don't need it. Asked about his teeth, vet kinda peeked in from the side. 
Went to the clinic where my equine vet is, her father does small animals. I couldn't help but talk about Sky. Dad came in, looked like he was listening closely. He joined in the conversation and said something that hit home. "It's not what a vet misses, it's what he doesn't look for." I have always believed in finding causes and treating those, not just the symptoms. 
I transferred Sky. Sonogram revealed an enlarged lymph node, should be the size of pinky fingernail was the size of thumb. Multiple times bigger than it should be. Took a biopsy to verify it wasn't cancer. Earlier, during a real exam, we found that the upper canines were still there. Not easy to see from being so shattered, but there. There was so much infection there were tiny ulcers on his gums. Gee, maybe he didn't eat because it hurt too much. I will post some pics and videos tomorrow to show what we had been through. I'll show the video in which I was wondering if I was doing the right thing and praying that, if Sky was going to die, to please take him then.
When the biopsy came back with no sign of cancer w scheduled the surgery to get those teeth out When that biopsy came back, I started to hope. I made plans, getting all the food, the goodies, that Sky had been unable to eat. It was the first time I had hope in so long.
On the day of the surgery I was getting everything organized, putting all the fancy food, and baby food I had been stockpiling while trying to get Sky to eat for so long. 
Jess called and said the surgery went great, the teeth were out. When unintibating (sp), when they pull out the tube from the surgery, for the anesthesia, oxygen. he did great. He slept in recovery very peacefully, he woke up, raised his head and looked around. Then he laid his head back down, went back to sleep and stopped breathing. They tried to resuscitate, they tried very hard, but they couldn't bring him back.
Today is 6 months since he died.
There are so many emotions. My heart is broken from losing him, there is such a feeling of betrayal, 40 years at that clinic, the complete trust, that is now crushed. The surgery that shouldn't have been necessary, to remove teeth that were suppose to have been removed years ago, that is the surgery that killed him.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss, grief, and heartbreak. As this relates to your original post, I believe you will see him again. He will be made whole. What you did for him is really something. You did everything imaginable, That you did all of this so willingly and lovingly speaks to how caring and special you are. A whole lot of people in this world would not have even pulled over to start with. 

As it relates to God, however you may see him, I think he noticed the care you gave to Sky at his time of need.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

While he lived under my bed,



On top of my bed,



When he was at the first clinic I went every day I could. Generally 4 days a week, more if I could. This is the day I prayed,


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

That third pic, above, is a video, just click it.
He would start out eating so eagerly, but stopped after too few bites.



I'm trying to share a tube feeding. I go to photobucket, find the video, click to see/share it and pb says it's not there. I tried to attach and, after a very long time I get a note saying it's missing a security token.

I guess it's going to take a little work.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your kitty cat, they know exactly how to get close to our hearts. You went above and beyond for him and I'm happy you two shared some years together

~

I hope this doesn't derail your thread too much, but sometimes I'm scared at what my mind conjures up.

You know how people say once you see a face, even a stranger, it sticks in your mind and later reveals itself in your dreams?

Well last night I dreamt of someone that I was once very close with, and I dreamt that I watched them die.. and despite waking up and returning to sleep I had the exact same dream with the knowledge of the previous dream. 

I can't help but shake this feeling that I should check on them to make sure everything is okay. The problem is that I have purposefully shut this person out of my life and I'm worried about opening the flood gates again.

Sometimes I feel like every being on earth is connected in such a way that we have insight to things that seem impossible. Even if literally things aren't happening as we believe they are, there is still a fragment of truth in it.

But all things aside, I really hope that individual is ok. I hate that my mind put him in my dreams, though I'm quite used to them turning foul.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Got it,



There were 4 feedings per day, needing to be as equal time in between as possible. Early morn to late at night. 
Between the visits, 3 to 4 hours each and then the feedings, my life revolved around his schedule.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You rescued a cat.

You nursed him back to health.

He had a good home where he was fed and loved.

Unfortunately he became ill. Vets might have made an error with the initial treatment but they are only human and surely you would have noticed that he still had teeth?

You tried a second time to save him and it failed. Nothing more you could have done. 

My Border Terrier was diagnosed with cancer and given 6-9 months. 9years later she was being terribly sick. I had a inner feeling that her liver had packed up. I took her to be pts.

Vet said she had eaten some poison, I knew this wasn't so, he wanted to run bloods so I agreed. He gave her something to stop her being sick. It worked for about four hours. Next day bloods showed her liver had failed. I had her pts an hour later. 

I went against my instincts which I should have known better, I have always said a good life, a good death, I would rather they went on a month early than a day late but I went against that. She was a day shy of her seventeenth birthday.
You did all you could, let it be and move on. Pets as in dogs and cats never live long enough.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're placing blame because veterinary medicine isn't an exact science. That's not fair to the people who tried so very hard to help and save Sky. Grief is acceptable, but blaming others for not being omnipotent and only human is not. 

I'm sorry you lost your pet, especially since you tried so very hard to give him a good life, and cared deeply for him. Mourn him as long as is necessary, but learn to start living again.

As far as death being the end? Only of the physical body. I have my own beliefs about what happens after death, which have been affirmed time and again by my personal experiences.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

We saw all four canines were shattered, all four. The paperwork stated four teeth. Four is not a big number. He went in to extract four teeth and only took two. This has nothing to do with any medicine being an exact science. This was not missing a diagnosis, this was purposefully neglecting to do what he was suppose to. If there had been a problem with the two being more difficult and being concerned about time under anesthesia. Any reason, I would have totally understood, we could have given him time to recover and schedule a second surgery, no problem. But he didn't, he removed two of four teeth and said nothing. 
The teeth were shattered, remember. There wasn't much exposed. He had love nipped me and I felt nothing. It was when a vet took a really good look it was discovered. You know, performing an actual examination.
Asking for a sonogram and being brushed off, asking about the teeth and being brushed off. Not exactly the kind of service I think anyone would be happy with. 

Thank you for sharing your experiences, they do help. Thank you for your compassion. I certainly hope you have veterinarians that listen to your concerns and don't just blow you off. I hope that if you should need a surgery to remove teeth your vet does as instructed.

When we saw the shattered teeth it was discussed that the inner canals were open and bacteria would have access inside his gums. It has been years that vets have promoted dental care, because the bacteria can get into the bloodstream and cause severe heart damage. Bacteria in the bloodstream can go anywhere in the body. This was not cosmetic, the teeth needed to be removed for the sake of his health.

The surgery that caused Sky's death should not have been necessary, it should have been completed almost four years ago.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so, so sorry. Sky was such a beautiful cat and you did all you could. Many wouldn't have gone so far for him, but you did and he died cared for and loved.

I hope you don't mind if I tell a personal experience now.

When my first cat died, I was devastated. She was a stray I had adopted from the shelter and we had a bumpy road finding our ways to each other, but we finally did it...and then, just at the age of 3, she died right in my arms from a stroke, just while I was giving her the morning cuddles. 

I couldn't recover for months, and then - some more. It was so unfair and so sudden. I blamed the vets - she had recovered from an infectious disease and was treated with antibiotics. I read that the drug she used can cause heart failure and I blamed the vets. Then I blamed myself - my flatmates had taken their own kitten up from the streets and my cat, my Artemis was very jealous and depressed. She lost her spark and she died very soon after, so I blamed myself, my roommates, the new kitten and everything else in the world. 

Then Artemis came in a dream. She begged to be let go. She said that she could not come back, but that she would send someone to be with me until we can meet again. Then she showed me two kittens - one black, a bouncy ball of joy, and one all covered in mud, you couldn't see the coat, laying immobile on the ground and seemingly dead. Artemis asked me to choose one. As it seemed that the happy kitten would be able to survive, but the one covered in dirt and mud wouldn't, I chose the latter and Artemis purred that I had made the right choice. She also said that the kittens' name was Ayeed and left the dream - it was the last I saw her.

A few weeks later I stumbled upon an ad from a local rescue organization - it had the picture of a black kitten that seemed familiar, so I called them. They said I could visit and the kitten I was interested in was called Ayeed. I visited them the next day and was told the rest of her story - she was found in a forest when a family and their dog had gone for a walk. The dog had suddenly lunged into the forest and started digging at one spot, barking all the time. His owners ran to see what it's about and saw the ground was moving from beneath... There, in the ground, covered with mud and dirt, a black kitten was buried alive. 

As soon as I heard it, everything went numb, then crystal clear. I went home with Ayeed, herself laying in my lap and looking me right in the eye all the way home. She's been the most precious, lovable and intelligent cat I've ever known, and I'll always cherish the legacy of Artemis she came with into my life. 

I hope this helps - even if a little. You're not alone when sky's the limit.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

KsKatt said:


> We saw all four canines were shattered, all four. The paperwork stated four teeth. Four is not a big number. He went in to extract four teeth and only took two. This has nothing to do with any medicine being an exact science. This was not missing a diagnosis, this was purposefully neglecting to do what he was suppose to. If there had been a problem with the two being more difficult and being concerned about time under anesthesia. Any reason, I would have totally understood, we could have given him time to recover and schedule a second surgery, no problem. But he didn't, he removed two of four teeth and said nothing.
> The teeth were shattered, remember. There wasn't much exposed. He had love nipped me and I felt nothing. It was when a vet took a really good look it was discovered. You know, performing an actual examination.
> Asking for a sonogram and being brushed off, asking about the teeth and being brushed off. Not exactly the kind of service I think anyone would be happy with.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry the Vet didn't do what he was supposed to do for your kitty all those years ago. I would have been very upset also. You went over and beyond for your precious kitty. Prayers for comfort and peace for you.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

You have my sympathy for your loss of Sky. He was beyond lucky to have been picked up by such a caring and charitable person. I know you're grieving, but it must also be a relief that it's over. You don't have to worry about him anymore and you'll never have to watch him suffer again. You did everything that could have been done, and I'm sure the doctor did his best. Any number of factors could have caused him not to come out of anesthesia well, and the vet can't always control them.

I put my elderly kitty to sleep four months ago. I'd had her since 1994, and like Sky, she was rescued straight off the streets. She was with me before I started preschool, and she saw me through several semesters of college. I'd never been without her, and it about killed me to lose her, but such is life. Your grief is just proof of how much love there was between you.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I have always said that you grieve as hard as you lovw. By giving your heart over, it will be broken. 
We have probably all been in a situation where your faith is tested, where you struggle, where you grasp at whatever you can and still struggle. I believe in God. There was an instance where I was lunging a filly when she spooked. I happened to be on the opposite side of what she spooked at. Of course, she went right over the top of me. A hoof came down on my chest, but it was like something cushioned the impact. There wasn't even a bruise. I have no doubt that my guardian angel put him/her self on top of me. The impact on my chest would have killed me. My arm, on the other hand, wasn't so lucky. One massive bruise. The doctor, radiologist, everybody was stunned when the x-rays showed no break. None had ever seen bruising like that without a break. The point is, how can I not believe in God, if I hesitate that memory appears.
After Sky had been sick for awhile, the video where I prayed. I kept fighting because I believed he was fighting. When the biopsy came back negative, the hope came back, for the first time in a long time. The plans, the actual visions of Sky being able to eat without pain. 
Why did Sky die after I had regained the hope. But, I wouldn't trade one second I got. The pain, like getting hit in the chest with a baseball bat and the air sucking out of my lungs. That pain is gone. I know Sky is gone, he's not coming back.
The thing I need so desperately is to believe that he is okay now and that we will be together again. I would give so much to have a sign, a dream, a visit. I really have felt better after hearing from you. I want to go through and respond to each and every one. I want you to know the comfort I have received from all of you.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

To be honest, when I started this thread all I thought about was hoping to get help with believing. That I could believe that heaven exists. 
It never occurred to me that I would be going back, through that time. When a few people wondered and then said that sharing can be helpful. I should have been prepared, it is natural to wonder. Going through it all again, I did get emotional, all the feelings pain, anger, guilt, all came back. It's true, how could we go through three and a half years without me seeing those stubs of teeth? That I didn't stand up to the vet and insist on the sonogram, to insist on the teeth being examined properly I should have. I should have been a better advocate for Sky. I blame myself for a lot. 
I do have a vet now that listens to my concerns, that takes my "feelings" seriously. She believes a vet and the owners are partners. She thinks that if an owner gets that gut feeling that something is off, the animal is not normal; that that should be taken seriously. 
I apologized once, for asking so many questions. She actually laughed and said she loves that I ask questions, that I want to educate myself, to know as much as I can. 
I just want everyone to always check things out, to pay attention, to advocate for any animals. We are their voice.
Sorry, that soapbox is close to my heart now.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

KsKatt said:


> To be honest, when I started this thread all I thought about was hoping to get help with believing. That I could believe that heaven exists.
> It never occurred to me that I would be going back, through that time. When a few people wondered and then said that sharing can be helpful. I should have been prepared, it is natural to wonder. Going through it all again, I did get emotional, all the feelings pain, anger, guilt, all came back. It's true, how could we go through three and a half years without me seeing those stubs of teeth? That I didn't stand up to the vet and insist on the sonogram, to insist on the teeth being examined properly I should have. I should have been a better advocate for Sky. I blame myself for a lot.
> I do have a vet now that listens to my concerns, that takes my "feelings" seriously. She believes a vet and the owners are partners. She thinks that if an owner gets that gut feeling that something is off, the animal is not normal; that that should be taken seriously.
> I apologized once, for asking so many questions. She actually laughed and said she loves that I ask questions, that I want to educate myself, to know as much as I can.
> ...


I whole heartily agree, we are their voice! As far as gut instincts, I believe those can override a college educated Vet sometimes too. Glad you found a Vet that you trust and will listen to your concerns. You will see Sky again someday!


----------



## Poozer (Apr 11, 2016)

The Bible has everything you need to know. You are probably thirsty, chasing after the things of the world. Well, it will NEVER satisfy you. Only Jesus can provide true joy, and he WILL quench your thirst. He died for you. If that's not love, what is? 

Trust in the lord with all of your heart and lean not on your own understanding. In all your ways submit to him, and he will make your paths straight. Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

> Do you believe in God? Do you believe in Heaven? *No, no*
> Do you believe in the Rainbow Bridge? *I believe it is a common colloquialism used in times of death. But it's not a real thing.*
> Do you believe in any other sort of Afterlife? *Nope. Our after life consists of our bodies decomposing to provide the foundation for other carbon based life.*
> Do you believe we just end?*Absolutely*
> ...


This is too short to post.


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

Poozer YES <3 You spoke exactly what I was thinking!


----------

